
Yubico will release a security key with both lightning and usb-c - qzio
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/8/18172193/yubico-security-key-lightning-connection-iphone-2fa-ces-2019
======
qzio
I am really excited by this.

Now google just need to add support for this in their smart lock app...

